# When to take the divider down



## Kirstylou82 (Jun 24, 2020)

The chicks have been in the coop for just over a week now with the hens. They are all out together in the garden through the day and are happy together. The last few nights I've left the dividing door open to allow the chicks to get access to the hens and vice versa. No bullying (so far). The chicks have been sleeping on the rooster (on the right) I'm concerned this leaves them vulnerable to predators. Is it now time to take the divider down to further persuade them to join the hens at bed time ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It took me a minute to figure out what you meant about a divider. If they're doing well intermingling during the day they should be fine to be together full time. 

You're going to have to block off where they've been sleeping or they'll return to it at night. And you'll probably have to teach them about the ramp for a few days.

If things don't go well you can always put the divider back up for a while.


----------

